# Audi's Future at Le Mans Bright According to VAG Motorsport Boss Durheimer



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For those who've been following along, Wolfgang Durheimer likely needs no introduction. As a refresher then for those who may not be up to speed, the one time Porsche executive who will be jumping this summer from the top job at Bentley/Bugatti to replace Michael Dick as head of R&D at Audi made news before taking this post at Audi whiel commenting about Volkswagen Group motorsport objectives and specifically how this could include F1... and maybe including Audi. 

There's been more evidence that has made us wonder if Audi's days in Le Mans may be numbered. VAG sibling Porsche is due for its own return to Le Mans at the top LMP1 level with a gasoline-powered hybrid. Rumors from our sources have suggested that Audi Sport's Dr. Ullrich may not be that far from retirement and his heir apparent Dieter Gass has a clear history with Formula 1. Add all of these pieces together plus a few more we'd not care to divulge made us fairly certain that the question of F1 was one of "when" and not "if" for Audi and that time could be limited in endurance racing for the four rings. 

* Full Story *


----------



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

A very good thread George. BTW, very strong rumors about Mercedes-Benz ending its full factory efforts in F1. 

I hope Audi is realizing that F1 is a waste of money and time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

F1 would be cool, but I agree, very risky as far as payoff and Audi is not a company that cares to go into a sport if it thinks the chances of outright win/domination are low.


----------

